# Fuji st or Sony



## Elkhunter

I currently own 2 Nikon cameras a 3200 and 7100.
I am looking into purchasing  a Fuji xt series or an a7 series  to me it seems the color and sharpness Is better in these than my crop sensor cameras.
Am I wrong? as well I like super sharp photos for the most part.
Am interested in people's experiences with this.


----------



## Gary A.

I don't think you could go wrong with either way you go.  Both cameras deliver 24mp images.  The Sony is a FF sensor while the Fuji is the smaller APS-C sensor. A win-win situation.

The FF sensor will provide a thinner DOF at similar aperture openings and less noise at equal elevated ISO.

The APS-C sensor uses significantly smaller lenses for equal focal lengths and aperture.  (A kit of similar lenses will be a lot lighter.)

Both Fuji lenses and Sony lenses native lenses are top notch. But, I think Fuji has a larger choice of lenses.

Fuji has all the basic adjustments, ISO, Shutter Speed, Aperture (a ring the lens), and many other controls are all levers, dials and switches on the outside of the camera ... minimizes menu diving and easy to manipulate on the fly.

I own Fuji and I am very pleased with the results and the handling of the camera. I have used Sony, and it is a very fine camera, but I think the Fuji is slightly more robust.


----------



## Gary A.

Sharpness come from lens quality and sharpness is diminished by the low-pass/AA filter which is fitted to most dSLRs's directly in front of the sensor.

Both the A7 and the XT2 have superior lenses and no low-pass/AA filter in front of the sensor.


----------



## benhasajeep

Elkhunter said:


> I currently own 2 Nikon cameras a 3200 and 7100.
> I am looking into purchasing do the a Fuji xt series or don't a7 series canada as to me it seems the color and sharpness I better in these than my crop sensor cameras.
> Am I wrong as well I like super sharp photos for the most part.
> Am interested in people's experiences with this.



Going by your reasons to look for a new camera I suggest you look at a Nikon D610 and Pentax K-1 as well.  Same price range as your A7 choice.  But going by DXO the D610 is slightly better than the A7 in ISO, Dynamic Range, Color, and Tonal Range.

Also in the same price range is the Pentax K-1.  It is slightly better than the D610 in the above mentioned specs.  And the K-1 does this with a 36mp sensor!!  

There are better performers than these, but at much higher prices.  It really seems hard to beat the Pentax K-1 in terms of specs vs. price.


----------



## beagle100

Elkhunter said:


> I currently own 2 Nikon cameras a 3200 and 7100.
> I am looking into purchasing do the a Fuji xt series or don't a7 series canada as to me it seems the color and sharpness I better in these than my crop sensor cameras.
> Am I wrong as well I like super sharp photos for the most part.
> Am interested in people's experiences with this.



no,  you're not wrong in wanting "super sharp" photos and the 'best' color
But buying three (3) different camera systems and three different assortment of lenses
that could be considered .... 'wrong'
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jcdeboever

I agree with Gary. If your into manual type exterior controls, the fujifilm is very wise. I wanted a camera that mimicked a manual film camera and the Fujifilm XT-2 did just that. Now when I go out and shoot either film or digital, they are a similar procedure, that is important to me. Quality of image happened to be a bonus for me as I am not that skilled of a photographer.


----------



## jaomul

I suggest you look at your lenses and techniques. There is no reason any camera you mentioned should be sharper than the ones you currently own. This could be a very expensive lesson if your technique needs improvement


----------



## SquarePeg

I switched from Nikon 7100 to Fuji XT2 and am very happy with the move.  I haven't changed my technique other than the gear being lighter and easier to hold steady! Definitely getting a lot more keepers and they are super sharp.  Also love the Fuji colors, especially the Velvia film simulation for nature photos.  

Of course I paid 3x as much for the Fuji so I expect the performance and extras to be better, and they are. The electronic view finder makes getting the exposure perfect in camera very easy and the focus peaking option really helps.


----------



## fmw

I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.


----------



## Elkhunter

fmw said:


> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.


No I don't think that at all .
Only like for two reasons as there is somthing to going down in size of equipment .
Also they seem to take a different type of picture wether it be brighter color or dynamic range if you will.


----------



## fmw

Elkhunter said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think that at all .
> Only like for two reasons as there is somthing to going down in size of equipment .
> Also they seem to take a different type of picture wether it be brighter color or dynamic range if you will.
Click to expand...


Well I don't share your opinion.  Yours, however, will appeal more to the manufacturers and dealers than mine will.


----------



## Elkhunter

fmw said:


> Elkhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think that at all .
> Only like for two reasons as there is somthing to going down in size of equipment .
> Also they seem to take a different type of picture wether it be brighter color or dynamic range if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't share your opinion.  Yours, however, will appeal more to the manufacturers and dealers than mine will.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong I am very happy with the quality of the pictures out of these cameras but am talking about a different style or look is what I'm getting at.


----------



## fmw

Elkhunter said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elkhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think that at all .
> Only like for two reasons as there is somthing to going down in size of equipment .
> Also they seem to take a different type of picture wether it be brighter color or dynamic range if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't share your opinion.  Yours, however, will appeal more to the manufacturers and dealers than mine will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong I am very happy with the quality of the pictures out of these cameras but am talking about a different style or look is what I'm getting at.
Click to expand...


That is also the domain of the photographer, not the equipment.


----------



## Gary A.

Elkhunter said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think that at all .
> Only like for two reasons as there is somthing to going down in size of equipment .
> Also they seem to take a different type of picture wether it be brighter color or dynamic range if you will.
Click to expand...

This may or may-not, (see how I cleverly covered all bases ...), be what you're seeing/asking about. Sony uses a standard Bayer CFA and Fuji uses a proprietary X-Trans CFA. Depending on your eye, the differences in RAW images can be significant or insignificant.  To my eye, X-Trans looks more like film than Bayer, but it is a subtle difference.  As most regard Fuji's SOOC JPEGs to be one of the best, in-camera software may also play a role in the difference between X-Trans images and other camera systems images.


----------



## enerlevel

hi have moved from mirrorless to Dslr. use to have Sony a7 and then xt-20 and now Nikon d600.
I am just a gadget freak and like to change time by time. 
Sony a7 altho a full frame sensor, but doesn't perform very well at high iso. I get plenty of colour banding (purple) at high iso plus the lens are extremely expensive 

xt-20 is a good camera with a modern sensor with less purple noise at high iso. however at lower iso, the a7 will be sharper. 

the best thing about mirrorless is that all the lens will be calibrated and you will get sharp images. Since I have moved to Nikon d600, I am having a lot of problems with different lens calibration...I even sent my camera for a fix and still struggling to get pin sharp images with the setup.


----------



## lance70

fmw said:


> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.



I agree with this 100%, I shot with Canon, Fuji, Nikon & Sony....trust me it's about the photographer....you can't go wrong with any of those major companies for a body or glass.....If you shoot in raw you can get that different look you are talking about in lightroom...


----------



## cgw

The trick is that some equipment feels/works/shoots/handles better than others. Don't tell me this isn't a contributing factor to a likeable shot, absent cost or chronic GAS. Crap gear in the "artist's" hands is a threadbare(and tiresome) little truism. Who needs the moralizing?
The Fuji X-100 and X-T series cameras  sometimes help me make images a notch or two above mediocre. Why? I just like 'em.


----------



## birdbonkers84

I’m switching from my Nikon D500 to the Fuji x-t2 for the pure reason I cant shoot wildlife as much now to warrant having it and with now having my son space is now paramount and the opportunities to use my telephoto lens diminished. I’ve got more into Astro/landscapes/seascapes and photographing my son, which has left little time for wildlife. Plus there are some great deals on the x-t2 at the moment with the x-t3 having come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## D7K

I agree with a lot of the comments here, changing systems to get sharp images is a big no and waste of time and money. Both Nikon system will give great images , invest in good glass unless you simply want a smaller body and / or FF, but beware, as mentioned the a7ii I had did not perform well at high iso, lenses are super expensive for Sony and battery life was absolutely awful. Owning either Sony or Fuji or both won’t give you sharper pictures.
I assume you shoot RAW and post process yourself? Then the colour difference you may notice can be amended for in post or tweaked more to your liking, warmer skin tones etc. But to get sharper make sure you’re nailing your focus and using a fast enough shutter speed or a tripod should give you the sharpness you’re looking for, I remember my D7000 with a 50 1.8D was razor..

I can only agree this could be an expensive lesson in photography, I now own a d850 but I didn’t buy it to get sharper images, it was for many other reasons and I’ve seen images from the 7100 that are far better than some of my work. ‘Better cameras’ don’t take better pictures, sharpness is more down to technique and glass, not technology.. but best of luck..


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## that1guy

fmw said:


> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.



 ^^^ facts ☺️ 

do you shoot in RAW or JPEG? 

if you want maximum sharpness here is some suggestions that may help.

first buy the sharpest glass your chosen brand manufactures 

then shoot “JPEG” only, now bump the sharpness all the way up! 

next import into photo editing software and move the sharpness slider all the way right like a tinder match!! 

now! maximum sharpness!


----------



## SquarePeg

that1guy said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think a different camera will make better images for you.  Practice will make better images for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ facts ☺️
> 
> do you shoot in RAW or JPEG?
> 
> if you want maximum sharpness here is some suggestions that may help.
> 
> first buy the sharpest glass your chosen brand manufactures
> 
> then shoot “JPEG” only, now bump the sharpness all the way up!
> 
> next import into photo editing software and move the sharpness slider all the way right like a tinder match!!
> 
> now! maximum sharpness!
Click to expand...


super helpful reply to a two year old thread


----------

